# Potting plants



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

just potted up 25 bronze crypts to go in the outdoor tanks for the summer.

LOL i may bring back in 18" plants in a 2" netty pot at the end of the summer.

have plans to start doing more potting of the plants we grow inhouse for better propagation and ease of transplanting for our customers.

Tomorrow its time to get the veggie plants started for the garden


----------

